# Medic Ambulance Service Vallejo, Ca.



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone have experience working with Medic Ambulance Service in Vallejo, Ca? I am considering applying for employment with this company in the next 6 months and have some questions before I do.

1.) What is the starting pay for EMT?

2.) Are there usually extra shifts available?

3.) Are there scheduled hourly rate increases?

8.) How is the management at Medic Ambulance Service?

9.) Are the benefits good?

10.) Equipment? Is the equipment in good working order, maintained, etc?

Thanks for your assistance!

-Bruce


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just realized I skipped questions 3-8 on this post... Pardon me for that as it is late and I am tired. If anyone can assist me by answering these questions I'd greatly appreciate it.

-Bruce


----------



## indpndntrd (Dec 9, 2012)

OP-

Are you already working as an EMT in the SF Bay Area for another company? I don't have details about this particular company as I have never worked there. It seems though that average pay (starting) in the bay area for an IFT BLS EMT is $11/hr. I know of companies that pay less and some that are slightly more. Keep in mind that some companies pay call bonuses. Raises are possible but I've heard of friends at different companies having a hard time getting raises even after working for a while. 

If I remember correctly, Medic Ambulance is ALS????


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Dec 9, 2012)

indpndntrd said:


> OP-
> 
> Are you already working as an EMT in the SF Bay Area for another company? I don't have details about this particular company as I have never worked there. It seems though that average pay (starting) in the bay area for an IFT BLS EMT is $11/hr. I know of companies that pay less and some that are slightly more. Keep in mind that some companies pay call bonuses. Raises are possible but I've heard of friends at different companies having a hard time getting raises even after working for a while.
> 
> If I remember correctly, Medic Ambulance is ALS????



I am not working in the field at the moment. Medic Ambulance is 911 ALS in Solano County, and IFT ALS/BLS in Sacramento County. Thank you for your response however, I appreciate all the information I can gather.

-Bruce


----------



## Thricenotrice (Dec 9, 2012)

Curious for the same, but for a paramedic spot


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 9, 2012)

While it's been quite a few years, I can kind of answer some of your questions.

When I last worked there, Paramedics earned about $12.50/hr. I worked in Sacramento... so they definitely tried to keep us to 40 hrs/week, however, they also do sports standbys so that's an OT gig that you might get every so often during the weekends. I don't know what "my" EMT partner earned. 

As far as scheduled raises, you probably will get a review annually and if it's good, probably a raise then. The management was pretty decent back then and I suspect that they're pretty much the same now, though I don't know how well the Vallejo operations were from that aspect. I never needed to worry about supplies, equipment, or vehicles. Everything I needed, I got, and it would be in working order. 

The one thing about Medic is that they're sticklers for their rules. Know them well, and follow them. Never be late and never miss a shift and you'll probably have a good time working there. I, personally, was never treated badly at any time that I was there, and I had never heard of management treating anyone badly either. There may be some members of the crew that don't get along well from time to time, but that's pretty normal any time you get enough people together.


----------

